# High Temp Cheese in a snack stick?



## smokin - k (Nov 10, 2011)

So I bought some high temp cheese (cheddar and pepper jack) a week or so back from Butcher & Packer and am wondering if I can add this to a snack stick style of sausage or if I would be better off adding it to a different style of sausage? I really want to make snack sticks and have all the makings just not sure how long this cheese has to last in the fridge before it starts to mold on me... Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!  Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes you can add it to snack sticks. Thas what the cheeses are for is to mix into sausages and then smoked


----------



## smokin - k (Nov 10, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Yes you can add it to snack sticks. Thas what the cheeses are for is to mix into sausages and then smoked


Thanks Mballi... I wasn't sure if it would be good in a snack stick as I have never tried a stick with cheese. Now that I type it I'm pretty sure I like cheese on everything...


----------



## doctord1955 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have been using it for years one thing i like to do is run it through food processor so its a little finer..  I have also used plain cheddar that ive smoked in snack sticks an has worked well!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2011)

Yup---What Doc & Mark said.

Bear


----------



## smokin - k (Nov 10, 2011)

doctord1955 said:


> I have been using it for years one thing i like to do is run it through food processor so its a little finer..  I have also used plain cheddar that ive smoked in snack sticks an has worked well!


Thanks for the pointer Doc! Will give a whirl and let you know how she turns out... This will be my second attempt at sausage and have to admit I can't wait! Happy Smoking, K


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 11, 2011)

Don't forget your camera!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 11, 2011)

Sure you can add cheese to the sticks.


----------



## smokin - k (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks guys I feel much better now that many of you agree... I hope to start my ride down snack stick lane tomorrow and surely will be taking a few photo's along the way... I just canned up 100 pounds of sauerkraut this week so I probably should also make up some more brats while I'm at it... We'll see! Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2011)

Smokin - K said:


> Thanks guys I feel much better now that many of you agree... I hope to start my ride down snack stick lane tomorrow and surely will be taking a few photo's along the way... I just canned up 100 pounds of sauerkraut this week so I probably should also make up some more brats while I'm at it... We'll see! Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


100 pounds of Sauerkraut?!?!

Wow, that would even keep a few PA Dutchmen going for awhile!!!!

Bear


----------



## smokin - k (Nov 11, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> 100 pounds of Sauerkraut?!?!
> 
> Wow, that would even keep a few PA Dutchmen going for awhile!!!!
> 
> Bear


Hey Bear,
A group of my 4 friends and I made 500 # of sauerkraut this year and my share was a modest 100#... Each head of cabbage was roughly 20 pounds each (@ .19 cents a pound). It Ended up being 131 quarts and 76 pints worth of pickled goodness... Turned out great! Smokin - K


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2011)

OMG !!!!!

If you lived in my neck of the woods, they would erect a statue of you holding a head of cabbage in each hand !!!!

Bear


----------



## smokin - k (Nov 11, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> OMG !!!!!
> 
> If you lived in my neck of the woods, they would erect a statue of you holding a head of cabbage in each hand !!!!
> 
> Bear


Bear,

I laughed so loud when I read your post a coworker came down the hall to see what was soo funny. Damn that would be one ugly a** statue....!  K


----------



## tonka16827 (Jan 25, 2017)

I just ordered some high temp cheese to add to my snack sticks.  I typically do 5 or 10lbs batches of beef snack sticks so I am curious how much high temp cheese do you add to your batches.   Thanks


----------



## nappy (Jan 25, 2017)

Tonka16827 said:


> I just ordered some high temp cheese to add to my snack sticks.  I typically do 5 or 10lbs batches of beef snack sticks so I am curious how much high temp cheese do you add to your batches.   Thanks


Last month I made Jalapeño and cheddar snack sticks i used 8oz of shredded cheddar to 5 lbs of meat.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 25, 2017)

Tonka16827 said:


> I just ordered some high temp cheese to add to my snack sticks.  I typically do 5 or 10lbs batches of beef snack sticks so I am curious how much high temp cheese do you add to your batches.   Thanks


T16827, I usually go 1 pound of high temp cheese for each ten pounds of meat,I've never gone with more but have used less and always liked the final product.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 25, 2017)

I am giggling at my desk at work.... This thread is too funny. As for the cheese, yep, Cheese and sausage are wonderful together. We don't get the variety of Hi-temp cheese up here you guys do and B&P can't ship across the border.....Nutts.... ( not quite the expletive I wanted) but all the same, I started buying cheese then freezing it. It crumbles much better after to add into sausage, And 9 out of 10 times I don't over smoke or cook our sausages so there is cheesy goodness in every bite. So I stopped buying the hi-temp stuff.


----------



## tonka16827 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thank you!  I'll give it shot.


----------



## tonka16827 (Jan 25, 2017)

Perfect- thank you.


----------

